# Silent 'Roo? And henpecking...



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Is it possible to have a silent 'roo? I ordered a bunch of day old pullets but ended up with one 'roo mixed in, a partridge Plymouth Rock. He's now 15 weeks old and I haven't heard a single sound out of him. Meanwhile I have a Serama cockerel that started crowing at week 9. Seramas are one thing, they only crow a couple times a day and sound like a broken toy, but I am afraid a heavy breed is another thing altogether! If he starts crowing I'll be needing to find him a home - my neighbors just won't appreciate the noise, so I am probably naively hoping he's just bookish or something. Also as you can tell by the photo my hens are plucking his tail feathers. Can I discourage this somehow? He's the only one they do it to...


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

A larger breed will take longer to mature, so they will crow later. Also if he is being picked on he won't crow to show his place, the under roosters crow less than the upper roosters.

If the hens are pecking his behind I would get some "Blue-Kote" at the feed store and spray his back side purple so they lose interest. He's obviously not showing dominance, so he's lower in the pecking order.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I have all hens and bought what were suppose to be 2 Easter egg hens. Well one sure looks like a rooster but has never crowed but both of those a chickens are low on the totem pole. There are at least 7 hens above "him" in the hierarchy. I got him in April so I really expected him to to crow by now. Maybe there really is such a thing.


----------

